# ملحوظه______________



## النهيسى (11 يوليو 2009)

هذه قصه حقيقيه قد قرءتها لجناب القمص
المتنيح بطرس جيد


والسؤال هنا


لماذا أنا لم أدونها فى قسم القصص


الأجابه


للأنها


تهم كل أسره أن تقرءها وبتركيز



عريق فى التزوير


للقمص المتنيح بطرس جيد



يقول جنابه


حدثنى نيافه الأسقف وقال لى عن شخص قد حاول نيافته معه كثيرا , لكن الأسقف فشل لأن طبعه وطابعه التزوير


لقد عاش وأستمر مزورا , ولقد أعد له الأسقف عملا بمبلغ 30 جنيه ( كان وقتها مبلغ كبير جدا ) شهريا ولكن أستمر فى التزوير ,, وأنكشف أمره وسجن عده سنوات ,, وبعد خرزجه نصب على فتاه من عائله غنيه جدا ولكن أنكشف أمره وظهر أن الزواج مبنى على الغش والخداع


ثم جهز نفسه للنصب على عائله أخرى ولكن أنفضح أمره وأبطل الزواج الثان



ويقول جناب القمص بطرس .


أنصح كل عائله أن تدقق فى السؤال حتى لا تقع فى حبال محتال , قبل أن ينفذ السهم ولا يجدى اللوم ’ هل ينفع الندم بعد العدم ..؟؟



وأننى على سبيل هذا أحكى لكم نبذه أيضا من عندى


( من الواقع الملموس )


\ولازم تصدقونى بكل آمانه



أعرف عائلتان وفى أزمنه مختلفه جاء عريس جاهز من الخارج وكامل ومتكامل كما يقولون وبسرعه تم الزواج وبسرعه


تم الطلاق


الأول بأمانه ينزل أجازه من الخارج يتعرف بأسره ويخطب ويتزوج ثم يقضى شهر العسل فى فندق ما ثم يسافر ولا يعلمون عنه شيئ .. مع أنه معاه خلو موانع ,, وطلقت لبطلان الزواج


والأخرى بأمانه كللت وسافرت للخارج وكانت المفاجآه أنها العروس الثانيه , وذهبت للكاهن هناك وكان مزور خلو الموانع وتم بطلان الزواج وأحتضنها الكاهن هناك وهى تعمل بالخارج


كانت هناك فتاه خادمه بالكنيسه والكل يريد أن يقدم لها أى خدمه لأرضائها


وذات يوم


جاءتها سيده من نفس بل\تها بعريس قريب لها من بلده أخرى , زكان العريس كامل من كله ومعه خلو موانع , ولثقتها وأسرتها بهذه السيده تمت الخطبه , وقبل أيام من الأكليل أتصل والد الفتاه بكاهن كنيسههذا الشاب لعزومته على الأكليل


فقال له الكاهن أحذر من العريس أنه مريض نفسى خطر ولا تقولوا أننى أبلغتكم لأننى خائف من أن يؤذينى


ربنا وقف مع هذه الفتاه وأنقذها من أن تكمل طريقا مظلما , وكان هذا بسبب الثقه والأستعجال


لا نثق فى أحد نسأل كاهن وبالأحرى أسقفا


وهذا من اللهفه على العريس الجاهز الذى يزغلل عيون الأسره والفتاه بالأمكانيات فينشل التفكير


أننى أعطى أبنتى لشاب تكافح معه ولكن موثوق فيه وبأيمانه وأخلاقه أضمن لى من شاب جاهز وغنى وغير مؤتمن على أبنتى


وليس هذا معناه أن أبحث عن فقير فليس كل الأغنياء فاشلين ولكن المهم


أن ندقق


أرجوكم دققوا من أجل بناتكم


أخوكم النهيسى


صلوا لأجلى
​​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى ​ 
ميرررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (11 يوليو 2009)

_موضوع رائع ...ميرسي ..


ربنا يبارك حياتك ...​_


----------



## zezza (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخويا النهيسى 
ربنا يحافظ على كل بناته و اسره المسيحية 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا يا نهيسى 

الموضوع ده فى غايه الاهميه 

ربنا يحافظ على بناته من كل شر 

موضوع يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت أعظم ملك (13 يوليو 2009)

حقيقي موضوع رائع ؛ ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (13 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل*
*شكرا اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يوليو 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

_بالطبع مرور غالى جداااا يسوع معاكم​_


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

مرور كريم جدا يسوع بيحبك شكراا​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

رائع جدااا مرورك شكرااااااا جداااا


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرااا للمرور الكريم جدا ربنا معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الرب يسوع يباركك  مرور غالى


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

مرور ممز جدااا يسوع معاكم شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا جدااااا الرب معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

منتهى الشكر للمرور العزيز ربنا معاكم


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2009)

مرور أسعدنى جدااا شكرا يسوع بيحبك


----------

